# Sig Request boys!



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

The Request:

Yall can guess what I want, I need a killer Clay Guida sig. Not much in the way of pics to find, but for the most part I just wanna be surprised with what ya give me. I got 10k to donate to you as well as rep sooo do work son.


Pics:

























Title: Clay Guida


Sub-Text: "The Carpenter"

more text: Lotus



Colors: Surprise me.


Size: 400 x 200


Avatar?: NO


All attempts will be repped.

Thanks in advance.

Edit: Oh and thanks NCC for the clay sig i got now, can't rep it forever though


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Here is an attempt but Im really unhappy how it turned out and am gonna try again from scratch, I couldnt manage to incorporate all your pics either.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Another attempt :dunnno:


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Good attempt Toxic.

What I've come to learn is that too much brush work is never good. Brushes are very noisey at times and should be used in moderation. I don't use too much brushes myself these days.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

Heres my attempt ...I'm not that happy with it, kinda frustrated me lol


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

chuck8807 said:


> Heres my attempt ...I'm not that happy with it, kinda frustrated me lol


Now that is a good one, i would deff use that one. good job chuck


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

all r good but i like the third one as well best...love the black and white and colored portions in it


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

niiice work guys thanks a lot, chuck im going to use yours looks good and I like the style, toxic great work too but chucks is the one im using i repped ya though for the attempts.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Great job gentlemen I have to say I like all of them. That was a great turn out.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

They all looked great. Nice work guys.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

Forgot to say this but toxic if ya see this both of your sigs are sick especially the first even if ya didn't like it. If i could get how you put my screenname (and flower) on your first one and put it on the one chuck made i would be soooo happy lol.


----------

